# Disney Moive: Wendy Wu Homecoming Warrior



## arnisandyz (Jul 6, 2006)

http://psc.disney.go.com/disneychannel/originalmovies/wendywu/

My 6 year old daughter and I were watching this last night on Disney Channel. It was actually pretty good. Brenda Song is a cutey and watch out for Shin Koyamada, great Martial Artist and a good screen presence. Fun movie for the entire family, and it may have inspired my daughter to finally try martial arts (still working on this one)!


----------



## crushing (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah, my daughter watched Wendy Wu (again) last night.  It was ok for a Disney TV movie.

According to this, Ms. Song holds a bb in Tae kwon do:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brenda_Song

Heck, while we're at it, here is some info on Mr. Koyamada:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Koyamada


----------



## hemi (Jul 6, 2006)

Seems like my two girls have been watching that show for a week or two I had seen bits and pieces of it. They both asked me to sit with them and watch it so I did and it was ok for a kids show. I seem to have seen every episode of a lot of Disney shows LOL. Like thats so Raven, Drake and Josh, Phil of the future, and some show about a hotel? I dont know they are always watching it.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 6, 2006)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> and some show about a hotel?



Suite Life of Zach and Cody...my kid doesn't eatch too much TV, but when she does its locked on Disney Channel!

Took me months to get "High School Musical" songs out of my head!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 13, 2006)

I got a copy of the dvd from the library and just finished it.  Brenda Song is beyond hot.
The movie was mediocre, but I would defenitely let my kids watch it.  The part that made it good was the "making of" featurette.  Brenda Song did almost all of her own stunts, and if you watch the camera work, you can tell that's true.  The feature showed her training and she has beautiful kicks.
Plus, one of her friends was Sally Martin, who played the Blue Power Ranger in Power Rangers: Storm (which was around season 6 or 7 of Rangers).  She was my favorite girl ranger, with maybe Z in Mystic Force taking that spot.

Interestingly, Wendy Wu was filmed in New Zealand, which is where Disney started filming Power Rangers when they bought the franchise several years ago.

AoG


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 13, 2006)

crushing said:


> Heck, while we're at it, here is some info on Mr. Koyamada:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_Koyamada



It took him 18 months to get his shodan in Shaolin Kung Fu???  Is this the norm for that style?

- Ceicei


----------



## donald (Dec 14, 2006)

My girls love all the Disney shows previously mentioned. The Wendy Wu movie was ok too. I just did'nt like all the hocus pocus in the movie. 

1stJohn1:9


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 14, 2006)

It would have been a little better if it had focused more on her training than her winning homecoming queen.  Instead of training for the upcoming battle for the earth with the demon, she took the Buddhist monk on a shopping trip to the mall!  It even had the cliche scene where they try on silly outfits and dance while music plays.  I guess shopping trips and coffee shops are more important than hundreds of Chinese demons who are hours away from invading our realm.
Still, it was a cute movie.  I am just kidding around.

AoG


----------



## crushing (Dec 14, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I got a copy of the dvd from the library and just finished it. Brenda Song is beyond hot.
> 
> [...]
> 
> AoG


 

She is not hot.  She is not hot.  She is not hot.  

Wait.  2006-1988=18.  Ok, maybe she is.

Ummm. . .2006-1969=. . .  nevermind, she isn't.  I mean, for a hypothetical man that might think such things as he is well on his way to being 40.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Dec 23, 2006)

Seen it. Cute movie. Yes, I still watch the Disney channel.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice movie, my family loved it


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 20, 2008)

Ceicei said:


> It took him 18 months to get his shodan in Shaolin Kung Fu??? Is this the norm for that style?
> 
> - Ceicei


 
I think that was a mistake, Shin got his shodan in some form of karate while in Japan in 18 months.  He said he acomplished this by training everyday for 5 hours a day for the 18 months.  Shin is currently a 3rd degree in Goju Ryu and a 2nd in Tae Kwon Do.


----------

